# Touched by Magic - tales of paranormal romance and intrigue - five stars



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

*Four tales of human drama in the paranormal world. 
*
_'Hanako from Miyazaki'_ - A Western businessman meets a beautiful Japanese girl during a rainstorm in the seething heart of Tokyo and falls for her, but once the storm ends she vanishes. And the hunt to find her again leads him to the tropical southern island of Kyushu -- and a rendezvous with fate.

_'Seeing' _- A young woman finds out that she can see through other people's eyes in the heart of London town.

_'After the Storm'_ - A pair of wartime lovers keep their romance alive long beyond death on the island of Penang, Malaysia.

_'The Tappleworth Angel'_ - Out on the wild Devon moors, there is the legend of an angel occasionally appearing. But when a houseguest spots it, it begins to affect both his life and the married couple he is staying with.

Read the first review.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Many thanks, Ann.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here is another look at Touched By Magic. And my other books are listed below, including the popular The Rose Cottage.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm extremely proud of these 4 stories, all of which have previously appeared in print.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here is another chance to look at them.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Many thanks to those who have bought this collection. I'm very proud of these 4 stories.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to look at them. They are all based on personal experience.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

A Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I hope you have an excellent one.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another look at this collection.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And another one, dear reader.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

These are some of my own favorite stories.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Hope that you enjoy them too.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here they are again.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

With more to come later in the year.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Meanwhile, there are several enchanting tales to choose from.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Including these four, set in London, the Devon countryside, Malaysia and Japan.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Why not sample the first story? Thanks.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All 4 books that I currently have on Kindle are available for 99c (plus delivery free). That includes this collection.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that's still the case.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Still true.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another look at this collection.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

There'll be more of my fiction on Kindle soon. In the meantime, try out these 4 stories.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

There's something for everyone here.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

With even more due soon.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are available at the minimum price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I can't offer you any better than that.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Touched by Magic is available on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

As are all by eBooks on Kindle.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Read it for free ... you can do it right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I hope you all had a very good Xmas.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And I wish you a belated good New Year as well.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I've added new books to my list. See my signature, below.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All on KU. My eBooks are there for people to enjoy.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All but one of my eBooks are on KU, actually. This one. Why? In TOUCHED BY MAGIC, some of the stories have appeared in other eBooks.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All the rest are on KU and at minimum price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Pick up some good fiction at a good price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Many readers have enjoyed these stories. Here's your chance to find out why.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Take a look at the reviews. And thanks to those who wrote them.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And Touched By Magic is now available at a Special Offer price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still the case. Why not take advantage?


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are based on some kind of personal experience. I know that of which I write.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I've been to all of the locations visited in these stories.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

They're as authentic as it's possible to get.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All my eBooks are available for 99c ... even a long novel.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to check them out.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are still on a Minimum Price Offer ... 99c!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that remains the price today.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my work is available at a special price at the moment, and some of it is on KU too.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Wishing you all a great 2018!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Let's hope it's an improvement on the last year!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Start the new year with a lovely, heartening story ... or 4.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I've a selection of just such such tales available on Kindle.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Including some fiction set in the Far East.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to look at this well-reviewed eBook.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All my eBooks are at minimum price ... because I want you to read them, of course.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

That's still the case, and always will be.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my fiction on Kindle is now available at the minimum price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that offer continues ... for a while, at least.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are at a special low price, and most of them are available to KU too. Give them a look, why not?


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still the case.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

4 terrific stories with top reviews.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And available nowhere else but Kindle.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm just back from a wonderful beach vacation, refreshed and ready to launch myself into some new fiction next week.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Meanwhile, there's plenty of Kindle for you to enjoy.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Happy Holidays to everyone at KBoards.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Mine are books with top reviews at affordable prices.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that will always be the case.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here you are ... another chance to take a look at this bargain eBook.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Highly-praised fiction and at a Special Offer price as well.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And the Special Offer Price is still in place.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still the case to date, dear readers.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And it's true of all my eBooks.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

My eBooks can also be read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And here you have 4 well-praised stories for a good low price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Get some great Paranormal Fiction for an amazing price.


----------

